# Care and feeding of a Look 585



## Pegorider (Nov 2, 2008)

I just received a Look 585 last evening. Its my first carbon bike and I have a few questions.
Are any particular quick release skewers better suited to carbon fiber dropouts?
Are there any that shouldn't be used?
I figure I'll want a chain guide to protect the carbon from a dropped chain. Any suggestions as to one that works well with a 585?

Steve


----------



## mds (Dec 16, 2008)

Congrats on the 585. I love mine. I'm using shimano skewers, so far they work well, no issues. Don't know of any restrictions. I've tried both the dog fang and the aceco k-edge catcher. I prefer the k-edge due to its better ability to redirect the chain back onto the ring, but it may not work with all clamp bolt setups. Works fine with DA 7900.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

What's a chain guide? Should I have one on mine?


----------



## Pegorider (Nov 2, 2008)

Prevents missed shifts to the small front cog, thereby saving your precious carbon fiber BB from chain damage.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

I have used Reynolds, Mavic and Shimano. I don't think you need to worry about it.

The Deda Dog Fang works well with the round tubes of the 585.

I did just switch to the Parlee front derailleur clamp as it looks much cleaner than the metal clamp.


----------



## MCJ (Oct 8, 2002)

I too have the Parlee clamp and it looks great. Also considering the K-edge. The 585 is a great ride.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Which bottom bracket is that?


----------



## MCJ (Oct 8, 2002)

The BB is an Enduro Hybrid Ceramic. The crank bolt is a Tiso. 

http://www.enduroforkseals.com/id224.html


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Not to highjack or anything - but I run compact on my 585 - can't use the dogfang WO interfering with the lugs - any other recomendations, Thanks.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*try this....*

The Redline chain keeper will work but it requires some cutting or grinding to reduce the height of the band, where it hits the lug, to allow it to drop low enough for 34T.

http://www.excelsports.com/new.asp?...ain+Keeper&vendorCode=REDLINE&major=8&minor=5


----------



## OffRoadRoadie (May 15, 2006)

*K-Edge looks promising*

http://www.acecosportgroup.com/content/


----------

